# Stink: Nissan Altima 1.6 2006



## lucchianno (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Partners, i from Panama, and i got a problem when i finish of use the car. When i shut down the car, it smell very bad, stink, but the smell is outside no inside of car.
I requested to PANAMOTOR (Nissan Partner's in PANAMA) verify this situation and they said that:
1. i must run or acelerate the car for to open something about the engine. I did it and anything happen. The smell continue.
2. They changed the CATALYST, three times and the muffler KIT but anything happen, the stink continue.
3. They said that this source is the GASOLINE. They said that for Latin America or Panama, the gasoline is low quality and this cause the stink, but If this is true all cars in Panama would have the same problem. So i think they are inventing this issues.

Please i need a serious response, please let me know ...

Regards!


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Was not aware that Nissan put the 1.6 engine in the Altima.

You had a good start, but not sure where to go now. What's the smell? Burning, anitfreeze, mold? That'll give you something to look for whether it's water or a leak or an engine problem.


----------



## lucchianno (Nov 20, 2006)

LSUtigerME said:


> Was not aware that Nissan put the 1.6 engine in the Altima.
> 
> You had a good start, but not sure where to go now. What's the smell? Burning, anitfreeze, mold? That'll give you something to look for whether it's water or a leak or an engine problem.


**
Hi, thanks for response, so sorry i was very confused, the nissan model is ALMERA, i don't know if this model exists in other countries.
Anyway the smell is like rotten egg, i was reading info about that (catalyst and fuel octane) but any info tell me how solve this situation.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Almera does not exist in the states


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i would lean towards the cat for that smell but they changed it and it still stinks... have you looked for leaks that may be getting onto the exhaust and stinking up the place?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

rotten egg smell is def ur cat. 
theres is really nothing else on a car that can cause that smell..
i also am from south america...
we own a nissan altima in Colombia 
and the exhaust set up is completely different
the reason being is because emission laws in our countries arent strict at all
so car manufacturers get away with alot of shit...
nissan won't spend money on a low emssion exhuast system in our countries because the 
law doesn't really require it...

that's honestly the only way to explain it.
there are still alot of carburetor cars in both panama and colombia
thats prob why your not used to the stinkin smell.


----------

